# Health and Safety



## mikeinmalaga (May 17, 2010)

Hola amigos
Back from holiday, nice to be in the sun again. But the flat I rent is badly built,
Dangerous in fact. The Landlord is not concerned, and the Ayuntamiento says that Buidling Regulations only apply to Government Properties. (?)
What is the Spanish equivalent of the HSE (Health and Safety Executive). I have found the IOSH web site, but it is in Spanish and does not have an address, or any contact details. 
Does anyone have any Real Experience, and know who I can contact? Before someone breaks a leg, or a neck.

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

You could denuncia your landlord over the state of the building. Not sure if he will be too happy over it but hey, maybe you should be looking for somewhere else to live anyhow.


----------

